# 2nd Annual Guitar Show and Musician's Market



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

In case anybody missed the ad on Kijiji:
2nd Annual Guitar Show and Musician's Market - Ottawa Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That's the same day as the Luthiers show over on Gladstone. Luthiers’ Showcase |

I hope these two events don't conflict too much with each other.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow! You're right! That's kinda bad timing...


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Are the doors opened to the general public? What can I expect as far as amps,guitars etc.... A general description of someone who went to last years would be helpful.
Thanks


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Yes and last year they charged $3.00-the usual dealers were there Brazo,Bluegrass Connection,Retrotown,Class Axe,the guy from Tundra music in TO and some others. There was an amp maker there too but I do not recall the name.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just by chance I will be in the area that weekend. I'm going to bring this very unusual late 60s Gibson ,


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Ottawa guitar buyers are notoriously cheap...you may wind up selling to a dealer


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I like to think we are frugal !!! LOL.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maritimers invented frugal !! Ya, it might end up at Rumbleseat.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Would anyone out there be interested in me bringing these ?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nah. They would only make me sick. LOL I'm sure someone will want one of these.Gorgeous vintage axes.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

There does not seem to be much chatter about this event.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

audiorep2 said:


> There does not seem to be much chatter about this event.....


My opinion: it kind of sucked last year. If I wanted to pay to pay full price for things I'd just shop at the stores where they don't make me pay to walk through the door. I didn't see anything I'd call a deal and too many things I'd call not-deals-at-all.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2012)

rollingdam said:


> Ottawa guitar buyers are notoriously cheap...you may wind up selling to a dealer


Ottawa guitar dealers are notoriously overpriced and shady.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

So,..there were not many individuals with table s ?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suggest people consider the first three characters of this thread: "2nd". While one always hopes that things work great right out of the gate, plenty of endeavours stumble the first time out. Hopefully they learn from their mistakes and improve. This year, the bigest obstacle will probably be this: Luthiers’ Showcase & Guitar Festival |


----------



## sankeyguitars (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope it's not an obstacle. After all, the only thing better than one gear show is two gear shows! They're not that far apart from one another; once you're out of the house you might as well go to both. I'd definitely check out this Musicians' market if I could, but I'm going to be busy manning a table at the Luthiers' showcase all day...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For many it will not be an obstacle...as long as one doesn't get committed to some Father's Day brunch that drags on and on and eats up the 10-2PM period. I expect to have time to visit both. If anybody is hoping to do both and needs a ride between them, drop me a line.

Incidentally, I had the pleasure of listening to Ted playing his "Rippling Brook" at services a few months ago. Bravo! Wonderful instrument. Ted was impressed that I noticed the Klein influence. I was more impressed by his tone.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I will be there around 1:00 PM for a couple of hours. I will have my 1967 ES120 and custom 1967ish ES125TDC , both for sale.
I am looking to buy K&M mic stands, various mics etc.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Looked at ebay lately? or Capsule? Everybody wants a lot for what they have...as for shady, I don't feel quite that suspicious. However, people should do their homework. If you're willing to drop large coin for a used guitar, you'd better be educated on as many of the details as possible....at least as much if not more than the seller is....Caveat Emptor!



iaresee said:


> Ottawa guitar dealers are notoriously overpriced and shady.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> Looked at ebay lately? or Capsule? Everybody wants a lot for what they have...as for shady, I don't feel quite that suspicious. However, people should do their homework. If you're willing to drop large coin for a used guitar, you'd better be educated on as many of the details as possible....at least as much if not more than the seller is....Caveat Emptor!


Oh it definitely goes both ways. I just wanted to point out it's not all on the cheap ass buyers in this town.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed! Good point.



iaresee said:


> Oh it definitely goes both ways. I just wanted to point out it's not all on the cheap ass buyers in this town.


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

The ES120 has been sold.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello my Fellow Ottawans,
I'm gonna be there with some gear for sale. Happy Father's Day

Gear for sale pictures by epis1 - Photobucket


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I am looking for mics, K&M stands, Sabian cymbals, 1960s silver case for Fender Mustang bass.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to get this thread back on track !!! Talking about instruments and etc.. much more interresting than talking about peoples habits.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Yea, so report in guys. How was it this year? Bigger? Badder? Uncut?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It hasn't happened yet


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

rollingdam said:


> It hasn't happened yet


Why'd I get in my head it was going to be today? Oh well...question stands...let us know...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I plan on going for an hour or so...bringing a bunch of junk that others might find uses for....


----------



## 65sgcustom (Aug 6, 2009)

JUst got back. It was fun to say hi to lots of people. A few old strats and les paul jrs. It was free admission. It was very nice of the event organizer to do so. Hopefully he will do it again next year


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I went, though I didn't bump into many I knew from here. Left around 11:30, so I must have missed you Richard.

Managed to sell a pedal (this one: Grandmuffti combination fuzz pedal - YouTube ) and picked up one of these, which I've been curious about for a while:








and one of these things that uses their old photocell and shutter mechanism:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, I wheeled in around 1:00PM Mark. Stayed for about an hour 'n chatted with a few people I knew. Didn't buy or sell anything but it was a pleasant visit nonetheless.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

It was nice day for me, and quiet successful as well. I did meet some nice people there, I'm sorry I didn't meet Mr.Hammer, or maybe I did ?
Anyway, good experience, I will come again next year for sure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you saw a mildly grey-haired guy milling around in the morning in overalls and a t-shirt, that was me.

I was curious about those Brownsville guitars that one fellow was selling. I've actually been curious about them for a while, now. The price was certainly right ($110!) and they felt great, but I already have too damn many guitars, so self-restraint was easy (...maybe too easy).


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

mhammer said:


> If you saw a mildly grey-haired guy milling around in the morning in overalls and a t-shirt, that was me.


Hahaha, now I remember, sorry I didn't laugh at You, and please no offense, I remembered when my 13 years old son said to me that You were looking just like Super Mario.

My table was just beside Brownsville guitars, they did look amazing for the price. Cheers, Damir


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

epis said:


> Hahaha, now I remember, sorry I didn't laugh at You, and please no offense, I remembered when my 13 years old son said to me that You were looking just like Super Mario.












Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guerrilladude (Jan 12, 2012)

well the show this year was good but everything was still over priced , i didn't want to pay store prices at a guitar show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Cheers
> 
> Dave


It's funnier than you might think. Until Wednesday, I had been growing an NHL playoff beard. Tuesday morning, after the series was over, I shaved off the chin, and looked a bit too much like Lemmy from Motorhead for my liking. Wednesday the rest cam off. I was almost going to leave the moustache, but thought better of it. If I had kept the moustache, and worn the red t-shirt and overalls, like I did, I think your son would not have been the ony one thinking I looked like Mario!

As always, great meeting everybody. Damir, I gather you were the fellow making the nice Champ clones? Very nice work. I bet you that one of those knurled metal knobs, like you see on Telecasters would nicely complement the metal work you included from those food trays. And of course, what goes with a Champ more than a Telecaster!

Had a fun chat with a kid named Dave who had a table wth pedals off in the corner. Not my particular aesthetic style, but his brightly coloured pedals had a nice consistent theme to them. Between the bright paints and brightly coloured knobs, it looked like a table full of Smarties if you squinted. The tricked-out Maestro/Oberheim FSH-=1 clone he had was attracting a lot of people.

It's funny. I contrast that with the plain unfinished boxes that Fairfield uses. I was chatting with him about the stamped lattering. IN a way, it's almost like the way Zachary Vex used to pay Jason Myrold to paint all his pedals. Guillaume pays a buddy to sit there hammering the letters into the boxes with stamps and a mallet. He has pondered eventually getting a punch press to do it, but for now, it's done by hand. The great thing about it is that he legending will never wear off. In fact the box will look almost indistinguishable from brand new when it's a few years old.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a good time this year at the show,no weirdness to make the day a waste.I got a new guitar,big decision,traded my R9 for a 1964 Stratocaster refin,long time project,missing a few parts to make it all original,Need a neck pickup, middle pickup, and 1 volume pot and a pickguard.Thought more was needed,pleasant surprise on the bridge pickup being original.As for the body going to refin to original colour,oylmpic white.All in all a good day,thanks guys for your input today.Hey Don ,find those parts yet?LOL


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

mhammer said:


> As always, great meeting everybody. Damir, I gather you were the fellow making the nice Champ clones? Very nice work. I bet you that one of those knurled metal knobs, like you see on Telecasters would nicely complement the metal work you included from those food trays. And of course, what goes with a Champ more than a Telecaster


Thanks for kind words Mark. For the rest of the people who weren't able to see what You were talking about here is a image of the faceplates :







[/IMG]


----------

